# 30-06 25 yard Sight in



## albridges

Shooting 30-06 Speer 150gr BTSP around 3000fps

If zero for 2" low at 25 yards. Will I be close to dead at 100 yards???


----------



## GA DAWG

That sounds way to low to me.


----------



## wareagle700

Should be close, maybe a little low.


----------



## GA DAWG

Several websites you can plug those numbers in and get ballistics. Like rem shoot or something like that. Federal or hornady has them to.


----------



## miles58

albridges said:


> Shooting 30-06 Speer 150gr BTSP around 3000fps
> 
> If zero for 2" low at 25 yards. Will I be close to dead at 100 yards???



You might be, but you might also be off the paper entirely.

Dave


----------



## 35 Whelen

*Sighting in a 30-06*

I just sighted in a new to me Remington 700 in 30-06 last week using Remington 150 grain Core-Lokt's.  At 25 yards I had it 1/2 inch high, at 100 yards it was 4 inches inches high.  First target is at 25 yards, second is at 100 yards. 

In the 25 yard target, the shot high and to the right is after bore sighting rifle, just removing the bolt and centering the target looking through barrel then adjusting scope so cross-hairs were centered on orange dot, next shot was a little to the left from first shot (after scope adjustment), shot that is low and to the right is after my second scope adjustment, the shot that is 1/2 inch high was the final shot after another adjustment to scope. 

First shot at 100 yards is the one 4 inches high, made adjustment to scope and next two shots are 2 inches high, one more adjustment to scope and final two shots are 1 inch high.


----------



## albridges

35 Whelen said:


> I just sighted in a new to me Remington 700 in 30-06 last week using Remington 150 grain Core-Lokt's.  At 25 yards I had it 1/2 inch high, at 100 yards it was 4 inches inches high.  First target is at 25 yards, second is at 100 yards.
> 
> In the 25 yard target, the shot high and to the right is after bore sighting rifle, just removing the bolt and centering the target looking through barrel then adjusting scope so cross-hairs were centered on orange dot, next shot was a little to the left from first shot (after scope adjustment), shot that is low and to the right is after my second scope adjustment, the shot that is 1/2 inch high was the final shot after another adjustment to scope.
> 
> First shot at 100 yards is the one 4 inches high, made adjustment to scope and next two shots are 2 inches high, one more adjustment to scope and final two shots are 1 inch high.



So going by that at 2'' low at 25 should have me around 1" high at 100. Thats where I will start.

Thanks for all the comments


----------



## BriarPatch99

-0.9" at 25 yards would theoretically be close for a 1.7" sight height 150 gr with a BC of .390 at 3000 fps.


----------



## harryrichdawg

I sight all of my rifles in 1" low at 25 yards.  All of them are 2-3 inches high at 100 yards.  I got some bad info years ago and sighted in 1" high at 25.  I missed 2 deer high right at 100 yards in one weekend before I actually set up a target 100 yards from that same stand and shot it.  I was 7" high.  No wonder I missed those high shoulder shots.  I put up another target at 25 and changed my sight-in.  I've sighted them all in the same ever since.  Dead on holds from 0 to 250 yards have resulted in dead deer ever since (not one miss).


----------



## lonewolf247

2" sounds like too much.  I usually sight in a newly sighted in deer rifle at about 1/2"-1" low at 25 yards then move back and re-sight at 100 yards.  It takes several clicks at 25 yards to make a difference.  At some point, you definately need to back up to a 100yards.  In other words, I don't try to accomplish the complete sight in at 25 yards.  I make the final adjustments out to 100 yards.  I like sighting in about 1 1/2"-2" high at 100 yards, usually puts me close to zero'd for 200 yards, and usable out to 300. Anything past that, I usually won't shoot.  Those are just rough ballistic numbers, you can check the charts for something more precise.


----------



## Davans

It depends on the scope and mount. 2" low could be high or low at 100yds but you are probably close.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

only real way to know where it will hit at 100 yards is to shoot it at 100 yards.


----------



## Hawkeye7

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> only real way to know where it will hit at 100 yards is to shoot it at 100 yards.



We have a winner!


----------



## Desert Rat

The M1 manual says to zero it at 100 yards.
I go with that.


----------



## pacecars

I have found that when I sight in a .270, .280 and .30-06 dead on at 25 yards they are very close to 3 inches high at 100 yds which is where I like them to be


----------



## chadeugene

pacecars said:


> I have found that when I sight in a .270, .280 and .30-06 dead on at 25 yards they are very close to 3 inches high at 100 yds which is where I like them to be



I agree. Last season I bore sighted a 30-06 and two .270's  at 25 yards, and then zero them between dead center and one inch low.  I then moved them out to 100 yards and they all hit about 3 inches high.


----------



## tlong286

I got a pointer from a guy at a range that explained it pretty well. The distance between the barrel and the scope center is about 2 inches. The bullet impact is 2" low at 25 yds, (parallel) 2 inches high at 100 yds (bullet rises) and has dropped in arc to dead zero at 200. (two lines intersect)
Or you could find a 100 yd range.


----------



## Dub

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> only real way to know where it will hit at 100 yards is to shoot it at 100 yards.


----------

